# Mug shots



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Here are some of my recently shots of my african cichlid.

Enjoy


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Those are great!!! 

Whats the cam you are using? What type of fishies are they?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Those are great!!!
> 
> Whats the cam you are using? What type of fishies are they?


Thank you Ciddian

I'm using Nikon D90 with my Tamron 90mm macro.

They are african cichlid - typical haps and peacocks.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool shots.


What's the etiquette? Do you add to the same thread or start another with the same topic/subject?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> Cool shots.
> 
> What's the etiquette? Do you add to the same thread or start another with the same topic/subject?


Thank you Riceburner,

I don't get it ?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Should someone add pics to a thread with the same topic or start a new one. If the OP asked for shots, that's self explanatory, but if it's not asked, is it hijacking a thread?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> Should someone add pics to a thread with the same topic or start a new one. If the OP asked for shots, that's self explanatory, but if it's not asked, is it hijacking a thread?


PM sent, not sure how I hijacking a thread?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

no no...for example, if I posted pics in your thread I would be hijacking it.

just wondering for example, what the internet etiquette is on posting a pic in a thread that someone else started, if they did not ask for contributions. Is that hijacking or since the net and the forum are open it's ok.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> no no...for example, if I posted pics in your thread I would be hijacking it.
> 
> just wondering for example, what the internet etiquette is on posting a pic in a thread that someone else started, if they did not ask for contributions. Is that hijacking or since the net and the forum are open it's ok.


Nah I don't mind if anyone want to add their picture my post here. But I do mind if someone adding their advertising in my post forsale. LOL.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

You know me ...any reason to post pics...

Jill with bubbles just after a WC









Marty


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

beautiful close up Riceburner, keep them coming.


----------



## zenkeri (Jan 17, 2009)

really nice shots, I especially like the first one good effect w/ the shadows adds personality to the cichlid. If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay for the tamaron 90mm macro and is it available for Canon bodies. Sorry I know they are rivals, used to use nikon as well.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic shots Tobalman!


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi I paid around $400us last year on ebay for it.

They have a canon mount too.

http://www.amazon.com/Tamron-AF-90mm-2-8-Di/dp/B00021EEA4



zenkeri said:


> really nice shots, I especially like the first one good effect w/ the shadows adds personality to the cichlid. If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay for the tamaron 90mm macro and is it available for Canon bodies. Sorry I know they are rivals, used to use nikon as well.


----------



## zenkeri (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks for the info it sure takes one really nice close up shot. and not too super expensive as far as camera lens is concerned later Dave


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Great shots.

So how do you get the shots without freaking out your fish? Mine get all wary when they see the camera (let alone the tripod).


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

characinfan said:


> Great shots.
> 
> So how do you get the shots without freaking out your fish? Mine get all wary when they see the camera (let alone the tripod).


They usually warm up to you and pose in about 30 seconds, at least mine do.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

your fish are very pretty, both of you! and you are very talented photographers


----------

